# Horses Starving; Hay Shortage and High Prices to Blame



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

TV station in Denver reports horses left to starve due to hay shortage and high hay prices....

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2012/11/12/sky-high-hay-prices-leads-to-starving-horses-heading-into-winter/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Most owners unable to afford to feed their horses simply abandon them. That has been a growing problem since the facilities to slaughter horses for human consumption were closed on'08.
Abandoned horses are hard to trace and the owners are not found and held accountable. Most rescues have been full for some time now.
Those who keep their horses are the ones who get in trouble. Times are tough for many horse owners and much tougher for their horses.
I imagine the hay shortage did place a tighter bind on an already tough situation.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

This goes back to the lesson on money I keep trying to teach my mom.

If you want it but can't afford it DON'T buy it.

If you want it and have the money and can afford it: go ahead and buy it!

Not that she has horses but I believe this applies here as well.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Damned dirty, greedy hay growers. Dont you know you are supposed to sell your hay for what they can afford to pay. i have "wannabe" cattle farmers wh are having the same problem. Real farmers figure it out before it comes to this.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Damned dirty, greedy hay growers. Dont you know you are supposed to sell your hay for what they can afford to pay. i have "wannabe" cattle farmers wh are having the same problem. Real farmers figure it out before it comes to this.


Yup. Buyers never seem to ever figure in cost of production. If you have less hay to sell, then it MUST sell for more to make up for lack of volume considering most producers fixed expenses like fuel and fertilizer went up regardless of the lack of rain.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

In the few weeks, I've been offered 4 horses from different hay buyers. I'm assuming they got it in the spring for the kids, made it through the summer grazing it in their back yard, didn't have the sense to put down rye grass and now they need round bales to feed it. The kids are at school, the animal has never seen a farrier, much less a vet. They have just realized that it runs through a round bale pretty quick, wastes much of it, and have added up what it will cost to feed it over the winter. I keep my gates locked so the damn things don't wander in during the night


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*I've seen some horsey folk feeding cornstalks.Eat them or starve.*


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have them *tell *me they are giving their horses to me, not ask.

A friend and wife went on a trail ride in the local National Forrest. There is a section designated for horses (no 4 wheelers).
When they returned from their ride there were 3 horses loaded and tied in their trailer. Not a soul in sight.
Another aquantance in Missouri has shot 7 horses that were "donated" to his pastures.

Horses are a dime a dozen. Newbies buy them not knowing the cost of upkeep is high.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Took another bale to the ex today. She doesn't have a problem feeding her horse...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nitram you meant to say "you don't have a problem feeding her horse" ....


----------

